# Price of Grazing Land Per Acre in Your Area



## Mithras (2 November 2011)

Please post the rough price per acre of land for purchase for grazing in your area.  I just offered £4000 an acre for bare grazing land currently in grass but not the highest quality, with no liklihood of planning permission or anything, not on outskirts of a village, no stables, or shelters - and the response to my selling agents was that it "did not reflect what they felt was the value of land for grazing in the area".  So what is the value of grazing land elsewhere?


----------



## Ibblebibble (2 November 2011)

About 10k per acre!


----------



## honey-bees (2 November 2011)

Ibblebibble said:



			About 10k per acre!

Click to expand...

About the same in Surrey.


----------



## FairyLights (2 November 2011)

depends on how large the block is. here ,Shropshire /welsh border its about £5,000 and acre if its 60 acres or more if its about 5 acres or less then its £8,000 to £15,000 per acre.


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (2 November 2011)

9k


----------



## Enfys (2 November 2011)

I got 5K per acre 5 years ago in Dyfed. 

For a scabby little field, halfway up a mountain, with no vehicular access and the most godawful neighbours anyone could ever want. Grazing rights on a couple thousand acres of Welsh mountain and open riding just the other side of the gate though.


----------



## minigal (2 November 2011)

Totally random!  I paid 10k an acre for 3 acres with water, hardstanding and stables.  Another plot has been snapped up for £76k for 6 acres plus water and stables, just up the road 2 and 1/4 acres went for 98k but it had a school, water and stables.

I guess it's extremely difficult to put a value on land?


----------



## stencilface (2 November 2011)

6 acres of good grazing near me (as in hay field) with a basic shelter and water I think had an offer of about 100k on it 

I think its about 10k an acre near me - 8 miles north of Leeds in the Leeds-York-Harrogate 'golden triangle'   Land is low lying, rolling and generally pretty rich, although a bit clayey!


----------



## Rowreach (2 November 2011)

Where I am you can buy a house for next to no money, but grazing land will cost you at least £10k an acre.


----------



## be positive (2 November 2011)

Again upwards of £10k, in Somerset, a few years ago prime dairy land made £10k per acre in blocks totalling 100 acres. Small paddocks often well above £20k.


----------



## Goldenstar (2 November 2011)

recently sold in Northumberland 12k per acre we are all gobsmacked no water no fences no buildings !!!!


----------



## martlin (2 November 2011)

There isn't a lot of grassland around me, to be honest. Grade 1/2 arable in large parcels fetches around the £7K mark, you can find some poor grazing for around the same price, but anything half decent or in small parcels would be around £10K


----------



## noblesteed (2 November 2011)

£10k + per acre round here (north york moors national park) and you can't even erect a field shelter because of national parks planning rules...

But would still love to find 2-3 acres nearby, Hubby thinks it's a good idea too as a retirement nest-egg for us...


----------



## Rose Folly (2 November 2011)

Recently had mine valued. About 5K, but the moment any possibility of planning permission etc is mentioned, land round here goes up to 20-25K per acre.


----------



## Orangehorse (2 November 2011)

Sitting tenants recently bought agricultural land for £5,000 per acre.  Prime farmland in Herefordshire is making up to £10,000, think £7,000-£8,000 for ordinary land.  So do the sums, there are a lot more people able to buy small parcels of land.

I would have thought that land with building potential would be more than £25,000.


----------



## onlytheponely (2 November 2011)

Currently for sale in the New Forest at the moment;

2 acres for £75k
2 acres for £85k
4.5 acres for oiro £200k


----------



## Zarkaz (2 November 2011)

3.7 acre field near me is for sale for £100000 nothing special doesnt even have fencing the full way road just at the road side no shelters stables or water


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 November 2011)

About £15k per acre in this part of the woods of NW Surrey, just for a patch of grass.

However, if you add stables then add another £10k min per box to the price. 

2 plots adjacent to me where you don't 'have' to do roadwork to hack out: 
1 has 2.5 acres with 3 boxes & hay store, water on but no electric, no school etc & the place had a bidders war going on as it was marketed at offers in excess of £80k & it eventually went for £145k!
The other hasn't yet sold - is almost 2 acres into 3 paddocks with 4 stables & tackroom, no power but water is on & thats currently being marketed at offers in excess of £150k  

All on green belt & you'd not get planning for property in a zillion years!

Scarey prices, great for sellers but horrific for buyers!


----------



## Honey08 (2 November 2011)

Around us its about £10k/acre.  I offered £10k for half an acre of rough, grassless ground that we stupidly sold years ago and they rejected it - more because they don't want to sell it.

I think its funny that people are shocked/upset that land costs so much.  Personally I don't think it does really - most people would happily pay £10k for a car (I wouldn't!) that depreciates to nothing very quickly, yet land lasts forever, can give you free grazing/hay etc, and goes up and up in price...


----------



## Echo Bravo (2 November 2011)

And it's going up in Beds/Bucks, not so much land now you know, as much of it sold for building and once it's gone it's gone, give us 20 more years and there will no land really for growing crops and having to buy in from abroad, and then we will be a 3rd rate nation.


----------



## jeeve (2 November 2011)

I cannot believe your prices of land. It depends where you are in Australia. Out 2-3 hours from Sydney where you pay farm land prices it may be $3 000 an acre. But here on the outskirts of Sydney it is about $50 000- 60 000 an acre. It is possible to pay more my friend paid $100 000 an acre and part of her property is bush. Another property sold for $200 000 an acre (no house). So count your selves lucky.


----------



## Dubsie (3 November 2011)

Berkshire recent sales nearby include 0.8 acre £85K has 1 small industrial bulding was a sub station could become stable, 3  acres about 76K - this is very poor probably gravelly land right next to a motorway full of weeds poor fencing, and 3 or 4 acres decent grazing well fenced on main road but abutting NT land £125K, and there's 2 well fenced tiny paddocks on a main road between main road and old route of main road before they improved it BUT is opposite a school so all the kids would be all over the paddock at letting out time if there was any livestock for £25K, total about 0.8 acre I think.  Can't see any of the above plots ever getting PP as they are green gap - well not for 20 years or so at least


----------



## BBH (3 November 2011)

Near me,

5 acres sold for a reputed £175k - no amenities at all or fencing

Across from my land last year 4 acres was up for £150k - up an unmade road, no fencing, no buildings , no water or electric sources. Not sure if its sold but apparently agent said lady has sold 2 other plots same size same price. 

Totally shocking that some people are prepared to pay these prices but land here is scarce and rarely becomes available.

South Hants.


----------



## Honey08 (3 November 2011)

Dubsie said:



			Berkshire recent sales nearby include 0.8 acre £85K has 1 small industrial bulding was a sub station could become stable, 3  acres about 76K - this is very poor probably gravelly land right next to a motorway full of weeds poor fencing, and 3 or 4 acres decent grazing well fenced on main road but abutting NT land £125K, and there's 2 well fenced tiny paddocks on a main road between main road and old route of main road before they improved it BUT is opposite a school so all the kids would be all over the paddock at letting out time if there was any livestock for £25K, total about 0.8 acre I think.  Can't see any of the above plots ever getting PP as they are green gap - well not for 20 years or so at least
		
Click to expand...


Around us, little plots of land that have had substations etc are excluded from the greenbelt as they were industrial, so brownbelt - so much easier to get planning on - hence why they sell for so much..


----------



## Cahill (3 November 2011)

land=the 1 thing that is recession proof.

(i have heard that people/farmers are buying it to put in their pension pot.dont know the details though.)


----------



## BBH (3 November 2011)

Cahill said:



			land=the 1 thing that is recession proof.

(i have heard that people/farmers are buying it to put in their pension pot.dont know the details though.)
		
Click to expand...

Its a good investment as there is a finite amount. 

Not like housing where you can build into the sky.


----------



## Dubsie (3 November 2011)

Honey08 said:



			Around us, little plots of land that have had substations etc are excluded from the greenbelt as they were industrial, so brownbelt - so much easier to get planning on - hence why they sell for so much..
		
Click to expand...

Yes but the part of the plot with the substation is only tiny teeny not big enough for a house, just big enough for 1 stable really, as it was added to the rest of the land.  For planning purposes only the substation postage stamp area of it (and it's marked on plans as such)  has non-residential use and is brown field


----------



## Skyebald (3 November 2011)

I paid £23k almost 2 yrs ago in Monmouthshire for less than 2 acres, roadside access, seems to be rich grazing, gently sloping and only a 5 min walk from my house . My neighbour allows me to use their water as I bought the field from them


----------



## appyowner (3 November 2011)

We bought just over 6 acres at auction 7 years ago for £34K, would have got it for £25K but the other bidders got auction fever (we became friendly with them over the years)  The land faces south but steep and had no water or electricity.  Have since built stables and had it valued 4 years ago for £150k


----------



## Archina (3 November 2011)

My land is valued at £2.5k an acre but prices in my area differ from about £2.5k to £5k an acre depending on how good the land is. I am in South Lanarkshire, Scotland.


----------



## Paddy Irish (3 November 2011)

5 years ago we paid 25k for 7acres , some parts are quite sloped but are ok for the 2 shetlands , and the rest for the 2 big boys , drains well and is of a long linear shape , so great for electric fencing top to bottom and making the paddocks whatever size you like. No piped water but we pump from natural springs and it only takes 5mins. The local farmer sold to us after we bought the house as he's into veg growing big time and the field just wasn't a suitable size / gradient so we consider ourselves with a bargain .


----------



## deicinmerlyn (3 November 2011)

East Berks £180.000 for 3 1/2 acres plus 4 stable. no electricity.


----------



## Venevidivici (3 November 2011)

We paid just over £30K per acre-v good quality,good draining,dry stone-walled. No other facilities but (even tho we bought at height of property market a few yrs ago) worth it to us as is adjacent to rest of our fields,secured our views&control of land &as they say, ' They ain't making any more land..' No prospect at all,ever,of any planning permiss(green belt,conservation area&area of special landscape value) but best money we spent. Oh yeah,no footpaths/other rights of way on/thru it either.


----------



## palomino698 (3 November 2011)

Some scary prices there!

I rent 2.4 acres with a barn and electricity, adjacent to my garden,   The owner lives miles away and planted a wood behind the field, under a grant scheme.  We have never discussed £££s but he always said he would never sell as adding that acreage to my property would make much more for me than it ever would for him.


----------



## Venevidivici (3 November 2011)

Forgot to say,there were several parties interested in it at that price too!


----------



## Venevidivici (3 November 2011)

Duh,also forgot to say-we are in South Yorkshire.


----------

